# Zugreifen auf Derby Datenbank mit java (ÜBERARBEITET)



## professorchimp (14. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine JSP-Webanwenung schreiben und dabei eine Derby Datenbank verwenden. Ich verwende Tomcat 6.0.20 und Derby 10.4.2.0.

Zur programmierung benutze ich eclipse. In derby habe ich eine Datenbank angelegt, die "myDB" heißt.. Auf diese möchte ich nun von einer java-klasse aus zugreifen.

zum buildpath habe ich folgende derby-jars hinzugefügt:
derby.jar
derbyclient.jar
derbynet.jar
derbytools.jar

Wenn ich jetzt versuche, zur datenbank zu verbinden:


```
String dbURL = "jdbc:derby://localhost:1527/myDB;create=true;user=ich;password=passwd";
          Class.forName("org.apache.derby.jdbc.ClientDriver").newInstance();
          //Get a connection
          conn = DriverManager.getConnection(dbURL);
```


 bekomme ich diese exception:
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.derby.jdbc.ClientDriver
[...]


und das obwohl ich ja eigentlich derbyclient.jar im buildpath habe.


Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass ich noch eine datei "manifest.mf" habe die allerdings ziemlich leer aussieht:
----------------------
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Class-Path: 
----------------------

Muss hier bei Class-Path auch noch etwas eingetragen werden?


Danke für eure hilfe!!


----------



## HoaX (14. Okt 2009)

Die Manifest.mf brauchst du erst wenn du das ding als Jar startest. Eclipse setzt selbst den Classpath entsprechend.

Wenn wirklich die ClassNotFoundException kommt dann schau doch mal in die derbyclient.jar ob die Klasse da drin is. Aber ich vermute ehr dass du die Jars nicht richtig eingebunden hast - evtl. irgendwo verschoben und im Eclipse nicht aktualisiert?


----------



## professorchimp (15. Okt 2009)

danke für die antwort!

problem hat sich geklärt, hab die derbyclient.jar aus dem ordner tomcat/commons/lib in den ordner tomcat/lib geschoben und jetzt nimmer er sie


----------

